# Icônes desktop



## Steasy (28 Mars 2005)

Salut à tous,

Comment fait-on pour changer la couleur des icônes "dossier" sur le desktop?  
Je veux juste changer la couleur bleue, pas l'apparence "dossier".

Merci.


----------



## Dark Templar (28 Mars 2005)

Ben... ce n'est pas possible comme ça. Il faut remplacer l'icône des dossiers en question par une autre d'une couleur différente, soit manuellement pour certains seulement, soit avec CandyBar pour tous.

si tu demandait comment changer la couleur bleue du nom du dossier ce n'est pas pareil. Soit tu veux le faire pour tous les éléments, et dans ce cas ça se règle dans Préférences Système > Apparence > Couleur de contraste, soit juste pour certains et dans ce cas tu utilise les étiquettes (Ctrl-Clic sur l'élément en question et tu choisis la couleur qui t'intéresse).

En gros, un peu plus de précisions sur ce que tu voudrais faire ne serait pas de refus.


----------



## Steasy (28 Mars 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Ben... ce n'est pas possible comme ça. Il faut remplacer l'icône des dossiers en question par une autre d'une couleur différente, soit manuellement pour certains seulement, soit avec CandyBar pour tous.
> 
> si tu demandait comment changer la couleur bleue du nom du dossier ce n'est pas pareil. Soit tu veux le faire pour tous les éléments, et dans ce cas ça se règle dans Préférences Système > Apparence > Couleur de contraste, soit juste pour certains et dans ce cas tu utilise les étiquettes (Ctrl-Clic sur l'élément en question et tu choisis la couleur qui t'intéresse).
> 
> En gros, un peu plus de précisions sur ce que tu voudrais faire ne serait pas de refus.



Non non, je ne veux pas changer la couleur de l'étiquette du dossier! C'est bien la couleur bleue de l'icône que je veux remplacer.
Selon toi, la seule façon de faire est de changer l'icône par un icône d'une autre couleur?


----------



## MacMadam (28 Mars 2005)

patoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Selon toi, la seule façon de faire est de changer l'icône par un icône d'une autre couleur?


 T'as tout compris


----------



## Steasy (28 Mars 2005)

Bon, j'ai checké différents icônes mais j'ai pas trouvé ce que je veux...
Je voudrais vraiment garder l'apparence de l'icône "dossier" et changer seulement la couleur bleue.
Qui peut m'aider?


----------



## kathy h (28 Mars 2005)

patoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Bon, j'ai checké différents icônes mais j'ai pas trouvé ce que je veux...
> Je voudrais vraiment garder l'apparence de l'icône "dossier" et changer seulement la couleur bleue.
> Qui peut m'aider?



Bienvenu sur Macgé : commence par une recherche sur le forum en tapant " icones" tu trouvera des dizaines d'adresse.

Il existe pas mal d'icones de dossiers de toutes les couleurs qui ressemblent aux icones des dossiers de Mac OS X  ( même si ce ne sont pas exactement les mêmes c'est parfois tres ressemblant ) 

et puis essaye aussi le soft asticone à cette page :

http://www.spyroland.net/asticones/


----------



## joeldu18cher (29 Mars 2005)

et puis quand tu as ton dossier "icones" tu cliques dessus avec "lire les informations" et tu vois l'image de l'icone en haut a gauche , tu cliques dessus pomme+c et puis tu lis les infos du dossier dont tu veux changer l'icone et pomme+v


----------



## MacMadam (29 Mars 2005)

http://interfacelift.com/icons-mac/details.php?id=37


----------



## Steasy (7 Avril 2005)

C'est encore moi 

J'ai télécharger CandyBar, mais je ne comprends pas comment ça marche... Je vous entend d'ici "bouuuh le novice!" 

Please help me!

En fait je cherche un icône qui a le même aspect que les icônes dossier mais de couleur rouge vif
Si vous avez des icônes rouges avec un aspect différent je suis aussi preneur...

Merci d'avance


----------



## goonie (7 Avril 2005)

patoukompri a dit:
			
		

> C'est encore moi
> 
> J'ai télécharger CandyBar, mais je ne comprends pas comment ça marche... Je vous entend d'ici "bouuuh le novice!"
> 
> ...


Bonsoir, 
tu trouveras certainement ton bonheur sur des sites comme celui-ci 
Mais tu peux aussi utliser ceci qui te permettra de faire des icônes de dossiers comme tu le veux


----------



## Steasy (7 Avril 2005)

goonie a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> tu trouveras certainement ton bonheur sur des sites comme celui-ci
> Mais tu peux aussi utliser ceci qui te permettra de faire des icônes de dossiers comme tu le veux



Parfait, j'ai trouvé exactement ce que je cherchais!

Merci goonie pour ta réponse rapide


----------



## Buck (24 Décembre 2005)

Ha ! Ça m'a l'air d'être ce que je cherche...

Moi, je cherche pas de nouvelles icônes, mais les anciennes, j'ai utilisé CandyBar, mais je voulais que ça n'affecte que ma session, et ça a tout changé, ce qui me plait pas du tout.

J'ai trouvé l'icône des dossiers de bases en fouillant dans des progs, mais pour celle du bureau, j'ai pas trouvé. Donc si quelqu'un pouvait me donner l'icône du bureau en 128x128, ça m'arrangerait beaucoup.

Et celle du dossier vidéo aussi pendant qu'on y est.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Décembre 2005)

Buck a dit:
			
		

> Ha ! Ça m'a l'air d'être ce que je cherche...
> 
> Moi, je cherche pas de nouvelles icônes, mais les anciennes, j'ai utilisé CandyBar, mais je voulais que ça n'affecte que ma session, et ça a tout changé, ce qui me plait pas du tout.
> 
> ...



pour ton information, Candybar fait un "back-up" des icônes d'origines, celles-ci sont situées dans la librairie utilisateur > application support > candybar. 

je te joins les icônes demandées


----------



## plax (9 Juillet 2009)

Moi ma question c'est comment avec candybar faire en sorte que lorsque l'on change la couleur de l'étiquette d'u dossier de base on fasse appel a une icône différente (a chaque fois, je sais que je peux ponctuellement changer l'icône d'un dossier en faisant pomme+i puis coller) 
Ce que je veux c'est que mettons j'ai une icône A pour mes dossiers de base, si je change l'étiquette de ce dossier (mettons jaune) que je puisse définir que maintenant l'icone de ce dossier sera différente : icone B


----------



## ceslinstinct (9 Août 2009)

plax a dit:


> Moi ma question c'est comment avec candybar faire en sorte que lorsque l'on change la couleur de l'étiquette d'u dossier de base on fasse appel a une icône différente (a chaque fois, je sais que je peux ponctuellement changer l'icône d'un dossier en faisant pomme+i puis coller)
> Ce que je veux c'est que mettons j'ai une icône A pour mes dossiers de base, si je change l'étiquette de ce dossier (mettons jaune) que je puisse définir que maintenant l'icone de ce dossier sera différente : icone B


Bonjour

Suite à une question j'ai créé un AppleScript pour remplacer la colorisation des étiquettes par la colorisation directement des dossiers.

Ce que fait mon application:

Il faut qu'un dossier soit sélectionné, où demande d'en sélectionner un.

Contrôle si c'est un fichier ou un bundle (reconnue comme un dossier, mais comme il possède une extension il est refusé).

Donne le choix sur 8 couleurs de dossier (on peut en ajouter d'autres) {" Générique", "Bleu", "Gris", "Jaune", "Orange", "Rouge", "Vert", "Violet"} en 512x512 pour Léopard.
Si bouton annulé, quitte.

Sélection d'une couleur.
Fait une duplication du dossier de la couleur sélectionnée sur le bureau qui ce trouve dans l'application (c'est un code de test).
Déplace le contenu du dossier sélectionné dans le dossier colorisé.
Elimine le dossier sélectionné qui n'a plus d'utilité.
Renomme le dossier colorisé avec le nom du dossier éliminé.

Cela permet de coloriser x fois le même dossier des couleurs différentes.

Fonctionne parfaitement avec Léopard (du moins chez moi et la personne pour lequel je l'ai écrit).

C'est cela que tu recherche?

@+


----------



## Fìx (10 Août 2009)

Il marche très bien même!  Merci encore!^^


----------



## ceslinstinct (12 Août 2009)

Fix78 a dit:


> Il marche très bien même!  Merci encore!^^


Je voulais pas te dénoncer comme étant le coupable de ma recherche.

C'est de ta faute si il y a des critiques (normalement c'est moi qui aurais du en prendre plein la g.....)

J'avoue, j'ai pas compris ça question (vue le nombre de réponses qu'il donne), donc c'est pas la bonne réponse de ce qu'il recherche il vaut mieux que je m'abstienne de lui  répondre pour pas paraître ridicule.

Donc *Fix78* ce qui te convient ne l'intéresse pas du tout.

Voir d'autres solutions n'ont aucun intérêts pour lui (même si elles sont gratuites) le seul truc qui compte pour lui c'est le résultat même si surtout on ne peut modifier le code pour donner plus de couleurs, où jouer sur les icônes des dossiers comme je suis persuadé que tu a fait.

@+


----------

